# weird stuff on beak



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

A couple of my four week old chicks have weird crusties on their beak. Anyone know what it could be? It's a silkie, if it's some breed thing I'm not aware of.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmmm... mites comes to mind but I'm truly not sure! You may be able to smother them with a few dabs of an oil (like baby or canola or olive) if it IS mites.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

How are they acting? Anyone acting lethargic or not eating? Have you looked inside their mouths? Hard to tell by the pic, but Fowl pox was the first thing I thought of. Try a google search for more info. I will try to find a good article too. Let us know.....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's all good now, thanks. I think they just had dirty beaks. Plus the silkies have a different kind of comb than I'm used to so it looked weird to me.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are a few:
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/how-to-easily-diagnose-and-treat-fowl-pox/
http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/fowl-pox-in-chickens.aspx
http://www.poultryshowcentral.com/Fowlpox.html

This may not be what it is, just something to consider, okay. Have they started taking dust baths yet? I add wood ash and DE to sand, for the Guineas dust bath to prevents mites. I also rotate the birds water with ACV, then Garlic and then just plain to help boost their immune symptoms.


----------

